# Hi temp Brisket.



## more ice (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone cook brisket at a higher temp than normal 225-250 deg?  Who cooks at 300-350 deg? Do you split the point and flat and cook separate? Maby keep whole and foil entire cook?(that would suck no smokey flavor?)

Reason for asking Myron mixon cooks at 350 i think, saw a pitmasters episode and guy started on a hot grill and cooked few minutes on both sides and then finished cooking at 350 (he won)  .Even my uncle cooks it at 350 but in an oven not sure if he foils the top of the pan.

I tried it at 350 a few months ago and when i was done we played frisbee  with a 12 pound 30$ piece of meat. I was pissed!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 6, 2012)

thinking 350's a little much...  I've done a couple between 275-300 and they turned out just as good...   used the Texas crutch (foiled at 165)


----------



## weberlamp (Nov 6, 2012)

Seems pretty high.  Any thoughts about cooking times?  Any particular reason for wanting to cook at that high of a temp?


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Nov 6, 2012)

I've wondered about that myself while watching one of those shows with Mixon competing.  I wasn't sure if he just said 350 when he meant 250 or what.  Or if he wasn't just lying to throw everyone off his secrets.


----------



## more ice (Nov 6, 2012)

It even says 350 in his book then wrap in blanket and let set.


----------



## more ice (Nov 6, 2012)

Say im cooking for a party on Saturday and another on Sunday. I dont want to serve day old food and sure as hell dont want to cook 26 plus hours or so in 2 days


----------



## more ice (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 6, 2012)

More Ice said:


> Say im cooking for a party on Saturday and another on Sunday. I dont want to serve day old food and sure as hell dont want to cook 26 plus hours or so in 2 days


If you want to serve brisket two days in a row then ya gonna be cooking two days in a row. Higher temps aren't going to solve the problem.


----------



## weberlamp (Nov 6, 2012)

Are you dead set on doing brisket?  Pork does very well reheated?  If not get ready for an epic smoke.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127877/reheating-pulled-pork


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have done PP at 350+ turn out great. 
Haven't done a brisket that high . Let's us know how it turns out .


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 7, 2012)

Alot of fellow comp cooks swear by HnF (hot and fast) cooking of their briskets.  300+ degrees.  I have been struggling with my brisket finishes and was talking with another cook, he has convinced me to give HnF a try none of the next few weekends.  He said that at 325, he has never had a 15# brisket take longer than 6 1/2 hours and after a good rest was some of the best meat he had cooked.  So to answer your question, I have no opinion yet, but hopefully will by the end of November.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 7, 2012)

There is a member of a local BBQ group that I'm associated with that does his briskets Hot and Fast on his UDS and swears that is the way to go.  Here's his directions that that I got from his blog. His notes are at the end.


> Prepare your whole packer brisket as you typically would for a low and slow smoke-trim the fat; apply your rub, wrap with plastic wrap and let sit over night in the fridge, or slather with mustard and apply the rub and let sit while you fire up the smoker.
> 
> Build your fire in your smoker~
> Cook fat-side-down at 325-350º until the thickest part of the flat reaches 190º. Mine (about 14 pounds trimmed) took 5 hours at an average of 350º.
> ...


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 7, 2012)

Sounds good Dutch, the only thing I have read and talked with others is that since you are cooking so hot and quick, the slather of mustard might prevent smoke from penetrating the meat early, and hindering the formation of a good smoke ring (and I love showing off my smoke ring!).  I don't use mustard on my brisket or butts anymore, personally the meat has enough moisture in it to make the rub stick and it does nothing else as far as I'm concerned (no flavor enhancing or bark building).  He also suggested due to the fact that he was cooking them HnF, that it was a must to get the meat to room temp pror to throwing on the pit, there would always be the fear that cooking a big piece of meat from 36 degrees to 200+ instead of 72 to 200+, that it would not fully cook to the center if you threw it on straight out of the fridge.  The side effect to putting the meat on at room temp, is the window to form the smoke ring has decreased as well.  Instead of 36 to 140, you now have 72 to 140.  Lot's of variables...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  , but I'm stickin' with L&S ...besides , I enjoy the hands-on 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...


----------



## jwbtulsa (Nov 7, 2012)

Wonder if you could incorporate the SmokyOkie method of brisket cook to cut your times. I tried this technique recently and was pleased in my results. The pan collected enough au jus to braise the meat during the smoke. Very tender. Just a thought...


----------



## Dutch (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm with oldschoolbbq and sticking to with Low and Slow. Some where down the road I might do a Hot and Fast just to say that I've done it but I would really have to be sold on the final results before adding it to my regular bag of tricks.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 7, 2012)

Dutch said:


> I'm with oldschoolbbq and sticking to with Low and Slow. Some where down the road I might do a Hot and Fast just to say that I've done it but I would really have to be sold on the final results before adding it to my regular bag of tricks.


Yeah, I'm an Old Dog and like the 'Lazy' way...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Tried and true...

Have fun and...


----------



## more ice (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds like a big hunk of meat sitting out for a long time .. Bruno

I dont must slather ether i coat my meat with veg oil then rub it helps the rub stick like glue.


----------



## more ice (Nov 12, 2012)

I do enjoy a long cook but hear me out on this one ...

Say you are hanging around the house in the morning , you get a wild hair to cook some Brisket and decide to go to the store as long as you put it on by say 11am and it is a 6 hr cook as Dutch said you will be eating Din-din by 6 pm allowing a 1hr rest time.

Just a thought.


----------



## more ice (Nov 12, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do enjoy a long cook but hear me out on this one ...

Say you are hanging around the house in the morning , you get a wild hair to cook some Brisket and decide to go to the store as long as you put it on by say 11am and it is a 6 hr cook as Dutch said you will be eating Din-din by 6 pm allowing a 1hr rest time.

Just a thought.


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 12, 2012)

The guys over at TVWBB swear by high hot brisket.  They say

[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Buy a whole, untrimmed 10-12 pound USDA Select or ungraded packer brisket.[/font]
[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Trim fat at the seam between the point and flat sections. Trim the fat side to about 1/4" thick.[/font]
[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Apply your favorite rub and refrigerate overnight.[/font]
[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Cook the brisket *fat-side down* at 325-375°F for 2 to 2-1/2 hours to an internal temperature of 170°F.[/font]
[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Wrap in foil *fat-side up* and cook another 2 to 2-1/2 hours until fork tender.[/font]
[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Rest in foil for 30 minutes before slicing.[/font]


----------



## smoke-dees-mon (Nov 12, 2012)

With relative few exceptions, most who cook briskets hot and fast start out with high-quality briskets. Most of the competition cooks who cook hot and fast (like Myron) cook Wagyu briskets, which are loaded with fat that tends to melt at a lower temp, and doesn't need to reach the same temps as regular briskets. I generally cook prime briskets, and they turn out well cooked different ways.

Hot and fast is pretty popular in Texas (especially central Texas), and I've done some that turned out pretty well. But I still like to cook them low and slow so they'll render and break down the connective tissue.


----------



## more ice (Nov 13, 2012)

Smoke-dEEs-Mon said:


> With relative few exceptions, most who cook briskets hot and fast start out with high-quality briskets. Most of the competition cooks who cook hot and fast (like Myron) cook Wagyu briskets, which are loaded with fat that tends to melt at a lower temp, and doesn't need to reach the same temps as regular briskets. I generally cook prime briskets, and they turn out well cooked different ways.
> 
> Hot and fast is pretty popular in Texas (especially central Texas), and I've done some that turned out pretty well. But I still like to cook them low and slow so they'll render and break down the connective tissue.


I also do prime or choice. But i do not agree with the super expensive  cut is what makes it tender. It could be choice or even a brisket on sale. I think its one of those things , ether you can do it or you cant. My uncle can do it over and over. (Hes Texan)

When i go to the store i pickup every brisket to pick out the best one thats how i pick between prime or choice.


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 14, 2012)

More Ice said:


> Sounds like a big hunk of meat sitting out for a long time .. Bruno
> 
> I dont must slather ether i coat my meat with veg oil then rub it helps the rub stick like glue.


Just sit it out prior to starting your fire, I know it takes at least an hour to get my pit up to 300+.  Beef is not hurt by sitting out coming to room temps.  Poultry and pork, I wouldn't sit them out too long, but beef should be fine.  Chef Jimmy might have his own insight into the whole coming up to room temp thingy.


----------



## bruno994 (Nov 19, 2012)

I may have been converted this past weekend.  I did a trial run with the HnF (hot and fast) method of brisket cooking.  I started with two 13# USDA select briskets, trimmed heavy fat off, injected with Butchers BBQ brisket blend.  Rubbed down with a combo of Montreal Steak, Bad Byrons, turbinado sugar and celery salt.  Put on the pit at 11:45 am, temp was 325.  Used a combo of charcoal, oak and pecan splits for the cook.  Pit temp variations: highest 350, lowest 300.  Foiled at 3:00 when both briskets reached 168 IT.  Pulled them off just after 5:00 PM as they both had topped 210 IT and were probing tender with a skewer.  Let them rest on the kitchen counter for over an hour prior to separating points and flats.  Sliced the flats, cubed the points for BE's.  Flat was juicy, moist and delish.  Cooked a 7# butt on the cooler end of my pit at the same time as the briskets and was not as happy with the end result as I am usually at a lower cook temp.  It was still good and maybe the real problem was too much sugar in my rub to cook at HnF, might try a sugar free or at the very least less sugar rub on the next butt.  The bark had a burned taste, but the meat was tender and delish as well.  Injected with apple juice, cayenne pepper and brown sugar.  Rubbed with a mixture of Bad Byrons and turbinado sugar.

Sorry no pics...serving sandwiches out of the sliced today at work to get John Q Publics opinion.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2012)

Remember.............Myron is using a water cooker,At 350º the water is boiling and the meat doesn't dry out like it would

in a smoker without a water pan. 

The UDS and WSM would give better results at 350º simply because of the water pan.

Hope this helps


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 19, 2012)

That timing "could" happen on a 3lb. Flat , but as for a 'whole' Brisket , they weigh from 10 lbs. or so  and up and the "ROT' for that is 1.5lb./hr = 15hrs.( in perfect conditions for a 10# hunk). You most likely have a 'Trimmed Flat'...  and my ,I'm sorry , IMHO , I cook them @220* and at 185* , I start testing with a toothpick... just sayin, have fun and...


----------



## more ice (Nov 19, 2012)

That a boy Bruno. i guess ill be trying it again


----------



## more ice (Nov 19, 2012)

raptor700 said:


> Remember.............Myron is using a water cooker,At 350º the water is boiling and the meat doesn't dry out like it would
> 
> in a smoker without a water pan.
> 
> ...


Well then just put it in an open aluminum pan .you will have all rendered fat drip to steam / moisten the meat.


----------

